# schade um die kleine Ringelnatter



## mitch (9. Sep. 2012)

Hallo,

vorhin beim Spaziergang mit dem Wuff sah ich diese kleine __ Ringelnatter (ca.15cm) am Wegrand, war leider nix mehr zu machen 

 

an dieser Stelle habe ich schon öffters auch große gesehen


----------



## Moonlight (10. Sep. 2012)

*AW: schade um die kleine  Ringelnatter*

Hey Mitch,

wirklich Schade um die Kleine. Da war doch bestimmt ein anderes Tier dran, sonst wäre sie nicht verletzt gewesen 

Aber tröste Dich, es gibt auch noch größere, lebende Exemplare. Bei mir am Teich gestern ... fast 1m lang.

     

   

Mandy


----------



## Michael der 2. (10. Sep. 2012)

*AW: schade um die kleine  Ringelnatter*

Hi

Hab auch am WE eine kleine gesehen. Aber im Wald. Etwa auch 15cm. Mein Hund ist drüber gelaufen, als er ein Häufchen gemacht hat. Da hab ich den Schwanz gesehen, wie sie sich verkrochen hat. Natürlich musste ich das genauer untersuchen. Sehr zrückhaltend war sie. Ein anderes Exemplar, mitten auf dem Waldweg, war weniger scheu. Keine Andeutung von Angst oder Flucht. Sie blieb einfach liegen. Und das bei viel Spaziergängern. Als ich testen wollte, ob sie lebt oder einem Vogel zum Opfer fiel, ging sie in Angriffsstellung und schnappte in meine Richtung, nicht auf den Stock !!!
Erst nach zwei Minuten der Beobachtung und Drohung, hatte sie die __ Nase voll und verschwand gemütlich im Dickicht.

Habt ihr da keine Angst vor den Tieren ? Wie verhalten sie sich bei euch ?
Ich hätte nämlich einen neugierigen Jagdhund, der gerne alles fangen möchte...

Grüße Michael


----------



## bayernhoschi (10. Sep. 2012)

*AW: schade um die kleine  Ringelnatter*

Ich hatte letztend auch das "Vergnügen"

Ich war bei einem Freund zu Besuch der am Grundstücksrand ein großes Biotop hat(Der Glückliche)

Hab mich gebückt um Holz aufzuheben und wurde "angefaucht".

Ich bin mir nicht sicher, aber ich glaube eine Schlange gesehen zu haben.

Zumindest den hinteren Teil

"Fauchen" unsere einheimischen __ Schlangen, oder war das ein "Wunschdenken"?


----------



## Lucy79 (10. Sep. 2012)

*AW: schade um die kleine  Ringelnatter*

selbst wenn ne Ringelnatter mal beisst passiert nicht viel.... wirklich ,,giftig" sind sie ja nicht....  nem HUnd passiert auch nix....  Fauchen können die schon....   bei uns wohnt ja auch ne ganze Familie.. wenn wir den seitlichen Hang am Teich machen, kommt da ne schöne Trockenmauer hin


----------



## Michael der 2. (11. Sep. 2012)

*AW: schade um die kleine  Ringelnatter*

Hi

Also die große Ringelnatter auf dem Weg hat nicht gefaucht sondern war direkt agressiv.
Normal heißt es ja, dass sie sich verstecken, sobald sie große Lebewesen sehen oder ihre Schritte spüren. Die hier war wirklich genau das Gegenteil.
Die würde sicherlich beißen, wenn man sie nicht bemerkt und ihr zu nahe kommt.

Naja, hoffe jedenfalls, dass ich nie Besuch von denen bekomme.
Kann aber auch sein, dass es keine Ringelnatter war. Wenn ich mir jetzt eure Fotos ansehe...
Sie war bräunlich (wie der Weg - Tarnung?) und hatte keine hellen Wangen. Aber auch nicht die Zeichnungen wie eine Kreutzotter.

Warten wir ab, zu meinem alten Teich hat sich auch mal eine verirrt und nen frosch geschappt. Mein Vater hat sie gesehen. Aber seit dem nie wieder.

Grüße


----------



## Lucy79 (11. Sep. 2012)

*AW: schade um die kleine  Ringelnatter*

Guck mal hier, vielleicht findest Du hier ,,Deine " Schlange wieder....

http://www.schlangeninfos.de/schlangen/heimische.htm


----------



## Moonlight (11. Sep. 2012)

*AW: schade um die kleine  Ringelnatter*



Michael der 2. schrieb:


> Habt ihr da keine Angst vor den Tieren ? Wie verhalten sie sich bei euch ?



Hey Micha,

ich hab mir fast vor Angst in die Hose gemacht  
Wenn ich was hasse, dann __ Schlangen und __ Spinnen. Damit bekommste mich ganz schnell zum Kreischen 
Aber die Schlange hatte mehr Angst vor mir, als ich vor ihr.
Ihr Fehler war nur, dass sie bei der Flucht in die Körbe geflüchtet war und dort nicht mehr raus kam weil sie nur nach unten wollte . Da passte sie natürlich nicht durch ...

Normal flüchten sie immer sobald man ihnen zu nah kommt oder sich etwas in ihrer Nähe bewegt ...

Mandy


----------



## Lucy79 (11. Sep. 2012)

*AW: schade um die kleine  Ringelnatter*

also ich hab weder vor __ Spinnen noch vor __ SChlangen Angst ( Spinnen mag ich nur net)   da unsre hiesigen Schlange ja auch eher ungefährlich sind, hab ich da auch kein Problem mit...  ich find das eher schade, dass die immer so schnell abhauen......   

das ist unsre ,,grosse" Ringelnatter


----------



## Michael der 2. (11. Sep. 2012)

*AW: schade um die kleine  Ringelnatter*

Hallo Susanne

Danke für den Link
Ich würde sagen von Fotos aus Google sieht sie eher richtung __ Würfelnatter oder Schlingnatter aus.
Die Umgebung in der ich sie gefunden habe passt allerdings besser zur Schlingnatter.
Schade, dass ich wegen ihrer Angriffslust nicht genauere Fotos machen konnte, sodass eine genauere Bestimmung wohl nicht möglich ist. Jedenfalls kann ich die beschrieben Merkmale und Unterschiede nicht mehr auf dem Handy erkennen. Vielleicht find ich ja ein Kabel und kanns hier hoch laden

Grüße Michael


----------



## mitch (11. Sep. 2012)

*AW: schade um die kleine  Ringelnatter*

Hallo,

 was sich da bei euch im Garten durchschlängelt 


@Michael: mit einer __ Würfelnatter hatte ich letztes Jahr das Vergnügen
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/4


----------



## butzbacher (11. Sep. 2012)

*AW: schade um die kleine  Ringelnatter*



Michael der 2. schrieb:


> Hallo Susanne
> 
> Danke für den Link
> Ich würde sagen von Fotos aus Google sieht sie eher richtung __ Würfelnatter oder Schlingnatter aus.
> ...



Hallo,

darf ich mal fragen, wo in Deutschland der Fundort der Schlange war? Daran kann ggf. schon die Art festgemacht werden.

Gruß
André


----------



## Lucy79 (12. Sep. 2012)

*AW: schade um die kleine  Ringelnatter*

SO kanns auch gehen *lol*


----------

